# barkers?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just wondering if ne one has an apbt that is a barker. or barks way more then needed. just wondering cuz onyx NEVER barks unless we tell him to speak. its a good thing but its kinda odd. there is absolutely nothing that will trigger him to bark exept the word speak. even if a dog is right there barking at him he will just stare at them and do nothing exept sit there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have some that live in no bark collars and some who never make a peep. It just depends on the dog. If you miss the barking dog sounds I have a few I can send ya! lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I have some that live in no bark collars and some who never make a peep. It just depends on the dog. If you miss the barking dog sounds I have a few I can send ya! lol


lo!!l i like it like that. besides i hear dogs barking day in and day out around here ne way:roll: i just got done watching my foster dads chihuahuas not too long ago they drove me nuts ith the barking over every tiny thing!! but thats cuz they have very high pitched whiney barks. its like they howl and bark at the same time plus its ear splitting! i def like larger dogs barks better!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belle will bark for pretty much no reason. SUCKS! she doesn't bark when i ask her, either -_- laaaame! i'm thinking about getting one of those citronella collars that like.. spray em when they bark... but im not sure. i dont really wanna zap her or anything, but she gets super annoying lol and when shes barking she gets into like a fit and wont listen to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no barks are great! But I have the shock ones and I love em! take that! for barking! lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

All my dogs have trained the next to bark at anything close to my home, including me on the otherside of the fence. I wouldn't put a no bark on them cause I need for them to give off that alarming bark that tells me someone is WAY to close.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

my boy barks when he hears wierd noises.. or when its dark out and he hears ppl outside. he HATES skateboards. i think thats almost every dogs worste enemy... LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> All my dogs have trained the next to bark at anything close to my home, including me on the otherside of the fence. I wouldn't put a no bark on them cause I need for them to give off that alarming bark that tells me someone is WAY to close.


thats the bad thing! i do NOT mind if she barks at like... people getting close out back because beyond my privacy fence is an alley that goes through the whole block and we get lots of rough people just walking down it.

HOWEVER. belle will just go outside and ... walk around the middle of the yard in a circle and bark. it just gets worse when she actually does hear something. i've had her go to the backdoor to be let out, i let her out and before she's even off the porch she's barking. she runs straight to the back fence.. barks for like 30 seconds, then takes a pee and sits down underneath the tree in the MIDDLE of the yard and tries to act tough and do little 'woofs' and then bark loud too.

im just unsure about zapping her, she's a really sensitive girl lol.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella is starting to bark. It's mainly when I'm laying on the bed and she wants to get on the bed too. She will bark once or twice. Since she has started doing this, I have been trying to teach her "speak" but it is not working out so well. lol.
But she does not bark at stray cats, other barking dogs, noises, etc. Just when she is being ignored.


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

The only thing my boy barks at are cats and he just started doing that.I think one of the cats that run the street might have got in the yard popped him once because he never cared if cats were around before. Other than that he just gives that little low woof sound to let me know something is there.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

if barkinng is a problem for some of you try this...if you can at the time EVERYTIME your dog barks put them behind a door for like 10 secs or until they stop. keep a leash on them so you can hold onto it through the door so they cant go sniffing around and what not like its not a punishment. this works well with gsds since they are known for barking.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeremiah barks every morning at around 5 am, not constant barking, just woof, then a couple of minutes later, another woof, he repeats this about 5 times, then he is done. I have no idea why, he has done it as long as I can remember, and there is nothing special about 5 am. Shoot, he even knows when the time changes and moves up or down with it....lol

My worst barkers are my patterdales and my jagdterrier, oh my, they will bark at anything.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

neela was a barker for a looong time.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

thaim said:


> my boy barks when he hears wierd noises.. or when its dark out and he hears ppl outside. he HATES skateboards. i think thats almost every dogs worste enemy... LOL


Not all dogs!






LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chino doesn't bark much... He barked at our roomate when he had to hop over the fence coming in pretty late the other night... He jumped off the bed and barked at a closed door LOL

I wish he could skateboard though!


----------

